# period, full stop, and that's flat



## sakvaka

In informal British *English*, the idiom "... and that's flat!" has the following meaning, according to OALD 7th Edition:



> and that's flat! (_BrE, informal_) that is my final decision and I will not chage my mind: _You can't go and that's flat!_



In *Finnish* we say either "... ja sillä sipuli" (literally "... and on/by that, an onion", eh? ) or "... ja piste" (lit. "... and a full stop / period").

_Et pääse ja piste!_ or: _Et pääse, ja sillä sipuli!_

Do you have any similar, even funny idioms? Thanks!


----------



## merquiades

In AE, you can't go, "and that's that!".  Also "and that's final!"

In French, "un point c'est tout!" [a punctation dot/period and that's all]

In Spanish, "y ya está, y sanseacabó".  I don't know the origin of this expression.  It means "that's that and it's finished."  San (saint) + Se acabó (it's finished)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

E ponto final. (Lit. And period.)


----------



## merquiades

That reminds me that in AE you can also say that.  That's that, period!


----------



## Rallino

in Turkish:

İşte o kadar! _(lit. and it's that much!)_


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



merquiades said:


> That reminds me that in AE you can also say that.  That's that, period!


Also in Dutch "punt", "punt, gedaan" (lit. finished) or "punt, ander lijn" (period, other, new line...).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

a přes to nejede vlak - and the train doesn't go across it


----------



## Gavril

English_ full stop
_"You can't go out tonight, full stop."

Spanish _y punto_ (_en boca_)
"No puedes salir esta noche y punto en boca!"


----------



## Encolpius

*Russian *

И никаких гвоздей! [and no nails]


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*tečka* = full stop;

*(a) hotovo* = (and) done/finished/all set;

*(a) hotovo! Fertig!* (fertig = hotovo in German)

"Nepůjdeš tam, a hotovo! Fertig!" = You can't go there, _"and all set"_! _Fertig_!


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*«Και τέρμα» [ce 'terma]* --> _and (it's) final_.
*«Τελεία και παύλα» [te'li.a ce 'pavla]* --> _dot and dash_ ( *.-* which is the punctuation mark of _final full stop_).

Neut. noun *«τέρμα» ['terma]* < Classical neut. noun *«τέρμα» térmă* --> _end, boundary line_ (PIE *ter-, _boundary, limit_)
Fem. noun *«παύλα» ['pavla]* < Classical fem. noun *«παῦλα» paûlă* --> _rest, pause_ (PIE *paus-, _to cease, stop_)


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:
וזה סופי!
veze sofi!
(and = ve) thats final!

זו המילה האחרונה שלי בנושא
zu vamila hakhrona sheli banose
this is my last word on the subject.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Swedish:_
Och därmed basta!_ - and so basta
_Punkt och slut!_ - point and end


----------



## bibax

Czech (addendum):

It reminded me that besides German *fertig* we also use the Italian *basta* (or its Czech equivalent *dost* = enough):

Nepůjdeš tam, a basta! = _..., and basta!_


----------



## 810senior

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Once I bumped into some sentences that use _period _meaning full stop, punctuation at the end of the sentence, e.g. The abortion is fundamentally prohibited in several countries, period.

In Japanese, we also have the use extremely similar to it.　二人は末永く幸せに暮らすのでした。まる。_futari wa suenagaku shiawase ni kurasu no deshita. *maru*. _(two of them will be long living in happy times, *period*.), maru means round, circle as noun but here a Japanese punctuation(。).

How about your language?
Do you use the term equivalent to period(.) as above instances too?


----------



## Messquito

Chinese:
I don't think using 句點(period) as a way to tell somebody you are done with what you are talking is common in Chinese, although if I hear it, I would definitely understand it (I for one have never hear people talking like this).

We do have an interesting slangy use, though. We can use it as a verb, meaning "*to give a cold response (to someone) with awkward silence or only few words*, which might embarrass this person.
e.g.
A: I just found out Tom is 0.005 cm taller than me! 我剛剛發現湯姆比我高0.005公分誒！
B: Oh. 喔。
A: Don't *[period]* me! 別*句點*我啦！

A: She is pretty. I'd like to be her boyfriend. 她好漂亮。她，我可以。
B: She might be your lost sister. 她搞不好是你失散多年的妹妹。
A: Oh. 喔。
B: You just *[perioded]* me? Look at how alike you guys look! 你句點我？你沒看到你們有多像嗎？

For me and my friend, 喔(oh), is somewhat impolite, which shows that you are insincere or not very focused. If somebody likes to talk nonsense that nobody wants to hear about, he may be [*perioded*] all the time! (And might get a new nickname 句點王(period king))
We also use the period mark (in Chinese it is "。") in text messages to mean "I am *[perioding]* you./Oh."


----------



## Dymn

810senior said:


> In Japanese, we also have the use extremely similar to it.　二人は末永く幸せに暮らすのでした。まる。_futari wa suenagaku shiawase ni kurasu no deshita. *maru*. _(two of them will be long living in happy times, *period*.), maru means round, circle as noun but here a Japanese punctuation(。).


Could you please clarify when do you use 'まる'? Is it like 'that's my decision and I won't change my mind' as sakvaka says above?


----------



## ger4

In German we sometimes say "_... und damit __basta__!_" (lit.: "and with that: _basta_") to stop a discussion (= 'that's my decision and I won't change my mind'). Interesting to see that Swedish and Czech use the same expression:


AutumnOwl said:


> Swedish: _Och därmed basta!_ - and so basta





bibax said:


> Czech (addendum): [...] we also use the Italian *basta* (or its Czech equivalent *dost* = enough):


Edit: Another form, only used in colloquial speech (and only in an angry mood) is quite short: "_So!_"


----------



## 810senior

Diamant7 said:


> Could you please clarify when do you use 'まる'? Is it like 'that's my decision and I won't change my mind' as sakvaka says above?


As far as I'm concerned it just means "the story comes to an end at this point" and there are no other personal intentions. (semantically seems it's rather closer to the "that's all" in English.)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech (addendum):

a basta fidli


----------



## Self-taught

In spanish there`s the rude expression Ajo y agua. Literally it means Garlic and water, but actually both words are abreviations of two other concealed rude expressions that I suppose I'm not allowed to translate here. I guess that its english equivalent is "eat it/this!" in the meaning that it has to be done like this whether you like it or not.


----------



## SuperXW

Messquito said:


> Chinese:
> I don't think using 句點(period) as a way to tell somebody you are done with what you are talking is common in Chinese, although if I hear it, I would definitely understand it (I for one have never hear people talking like this).
> 
> We do have an interesting slangy use, though. We can use it as a verb, meaning "*to give a cold response (to someone) with awkward silence or only few words*, which might embarrass this person.
> e.g.
> A: I just found out Tom is 0.005 cm taller than me! 我剛剛發現湯姆比我高0.005公分誒！
> B: Oh. 喔。
> A: Don't *[period]* me! 別*句點*我啦！
> 
> A: She is pretty. I'd like to be her boyfriend. 她好漂亮。她，我可以。
> B: She might be your lost sister. 她搞不好是你失散多年的妹妹。
> A: Oh. 喔。
> B: You just *[perioded]* me? Look at how alike you guys look! 你句點我？你沒看到你們有多像嗎？
> 
> For me and my friend, 喔(oh), is somewhat impolite, which shows that you are insincere or not very focused. If somebody likes to talk nonsense that nobody wants to hear about, he may be [*perioded*] all the time! (And might get a new nickname 句點王(period king))
> We also use the period mark (in Chinese it is "。") in text messages to mean "I am *[perioding]* you./Oh."


These are for Taiwanese Chinese. For Mainland Chinese, I can't think of any similar sayings so far.
In *Cantonese*, a common expression is 冇得傾, literal means "nothing to discuss" or "cannot discuss". Can be translated as "no more discussion", "end of discussion".


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian   *...és punktum! [Latin origin]


----------



## basslop

Norwegian the same as German and Swedish: *Dermed basta*, ref. Holger2014 above. We also say: *Sånn er det (bare)* meaning That's the way it is. To really stress it we can add a few words: *Sånn er det - punktum - finale* (That's the way it is - period - end). For a Norwegian speaking person who doesn't understand the latter, well, there's no hope for him.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: sayang lang.wag ka nang magpatuloy. ( IT is a waste of time if you go on)


----------

